# for eric....or anyone....Anxiety tape



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

I got that tapes....and I thank you Eric(I will e-mail you later)..I have a few questions...1)When do I do them?I started it before going to bed...but I fell asleep...!!!Is it ok?2)How often,should I do them?3)Is this going to help with IBS....or my appetite? even if it is for anxiety?By the way,I like his voice.It is calm,and makes you want to listen some more.... ------------------Fuzzz...------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, that is a present from me and I hope it helps, I know its been rough for you lately. It is okay to fall asleep, but try to listen to it and relax as much as possible, get comfortable and make sure your not distracted. Before bed is good.Try to clear your concious thoughts out and just listen to Mike's voice.It should help your IBS, but it is not the IBS specific tapes, it is for anxiety.Listen to it everynight for a week and let me know how you feel. Hope it helps, I think it will. later will work some more on your IBS.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

A big thank you Eric...I appreciate it,it has been.....to say the least rought....I will do it every time i go to bed.....either morning or night.And will see for the rest later.....one thing at a time..------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Fuzzz,This should help you feel better overall. It is a great first step learning relaxation and reducing anxiety. Keep listening and practicing, and you will begin to feel better.AZ


----------

